# Configuring Bolt-Mini Lux with wireless adapter in Experience 3



## zjr58 (May 2, 2021)

Hi All. New here so thanks for your patience and help!

I recently purchased a TiVo Mini Lux to use with a second TV. My main hardwired connection is a TiVo Bolt. There is no MoCA or ethernet available for the mini so I also purchased the TiVo wireless 5 adapter.

I went through guided setup for the mini while attached via ethernet then moved the Mini down to it's new home. The wireless connection worked. But then not wanting to upgrade by Bolt to Experience 4, I downgraded the mini and...now the wireless is no longer recognized. I tried rebooting it and rerunning setup but to no avail. Do I need to somehow upgrade it again to get the wireless adapter recognized? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The setup screen & support for the wifi 5 is in TE4 only. There are other Ethernet to wireless adapters available. Price varies.


----------



## zjr58 (May 2, 2021)

Thanks. I didn't think there were non-TiVo branded WiFi adapters that would work? Is that incorrect? Any specific recommendation?

I've been a non-stop TiVo customer since the late 90's (series 1). And in general, TiVo has made its bones by being easy and simple and flexible. This has been a disappointing experience to say the least.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

zjr58 said:


> Thanks. I didn't think there were non-TiVo branded WiFi adapters that would work? Is that incorrect? Any specific recommendation?
> I've been a non-stop TiVo customer since the late 90's (series 1). And in general, TiVo has made its bones by being easy and simple and flexible. This has been a disappointing experience to say the least.


In general the router is where you start. It needs to have the power, usually indicated by external antennae. The antenna thing goes for the adapters. My current router, Netgear R8000, is overkill for a small system but gives me the flexibility I need. It supports devices on other floors and rooms. But I find the little Linksys RE6500 used by my two A93 and one A95 Mini to be stable and strong. Diagnostics on the RE6500 are above average, as it is really intended to be used as an extender. From my PC I can see the strength of the signal being received so minor changes of placement can be done.

Other devices: Networking problem with Roamio and TiVo Mini


----------



## zjr58 (May 2, 2021)

Hmmm...perhaps I was not clear in the description of my issue. 

It's not a matter of signal strength from router to wifi network. In fact, I've run the setup literally right next to the router. It's that there is NO option to switch to WiFi mode on the Mini Lux in TE3. It's like it does not even recognize that I've plugged in the adapter. 

I'm factory re-setting the Mini in the hopes that it goes back to TE4 and will allow me to select a wireless mode.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

zjr58 said:


> Thanks. I didn't think there were non-TiVo branded WiFi adapters that would work? Is that incorrect? Any specific recommendation?
> 
> I've been a non-stop TiVo customer since the late 90's (series 1). And in general, TiVo has made its bones by being easy and simple and flexible. This has been a disappointing experience to say the least.


TiVo is the only one who has a *USB* WiFi adapter that works with the Mini VOX/LUX in TE4.

Any wireless network extender "may" work when plugged into the Mini's Ethernet port for either TE3 or TE4.

I currently use powerline adapters to get my network extended to my Mini running TE4.


----------



## zjr58 (May 2, 2021)

pfiagra said:


> TiVo is the only one who has a *USB* WiFi adapter that works with the Mini VOX/LUX in TE4.
> 
> Any wireless network extender "may" work when plugged into the Mini's Ethernet port for either TE3 or TE4.
> 
> I currently use powerline adapters to get my network extended to my Mini running TE4.


Yes! I have a network extender and am trying this method now. Don't know why it didn't occur to me before. Thank you all.


----------



## Beckr21 (Jan 4, 2022)

zjr58 said:


> Hi All. New here so thanks for your patience and help!
> 
> I recently purchased a TiVo Mini Lux to use with a second TV. My main hardwired connection is a TiVo Bolt. There is no MoCA or ethernet available for the mini so I also purchased the TiVo wireless 5 adapter.
> 
> ...


Did you ever resolve this? I am having the same problem. I set it up on main TV with direct ethernet connection to router. Have wifi 5 plugged into it. Moved it to other TV (no moca or ethernet option, which is why I bought wifi 5) and it just says no connection and doesn't list connecting wirelessly as an option even. Just says ethernet or moca still.

Redid guided set-up (same steps as above) and same thing. What am I missing?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Beckr21 said:


> Redid guided set-up (same steps as above) and same thing. What am I missing?


Doesn't sound like TE4.


----------



## Beckr21 (Jan 4, 2022)

JoeKustra said:


> Doesn't sound like TE4.


How would I know for sure? It's a tivo mini lux I'm trying to connect to a tivo bolt. How do I know if it's TE4 and if it's not, am I SOL? (Meaning the tivo wifi 5 is worthless to me?)

Thanks for your response.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Beckr21 said:


> How would I know for sure? It's a tivo mini lux I'm trying to connect to a tivo bolt. How do I know if it's TE4 and if it's not, am I SOL? (Meaning the tivo wifi 5 is worthless to me?)
> Thanks for your response.


System Information. Software version starts with 21 for TE4. If it starts with 20. then it's TE3 and, as I posted in 2 above, it will not work.
Working on Mini VOX:


----------



## Beckr21 (Jan 4, 2022)

JoeKustra said:


> System Information. Software version starts with 21 for TE4. If it starts with 20. then it's TE3 and, as I posted in 2 above, it will not work.
> Working on Mini VOX:
> View attachment 67249


Thanks. It wasn't TE4, but updated it and it still doesn't work. Didn't realize Tivo had released Experience 4. So I upgraded my bolt, did guided set-up all over again and now Mini is on TE4 as well (confirmed in system information, starts with 21)... Moved it to the different TV (so had to restart since it was unplugged). And it still doesn't give me wireless as an option. Just MoCa and Ethernet. With the wifi 5 plugged into it. Any more ideas? Was sure that would work!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Beckr21 said:


> Was sure that would work!


So was I. I would plug the device into a PC just to see if it is found. Otherwise, I'm at a loss.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Beckr21 said:


> Thanks. It wasn't TE4, but updated it and it still doesn't work. Didn't realize Tivo had released Experience 4. So I upgraded my bolt, did guided set-up all over again and now Mini is on TE4 as well (confirmed in system information, starts with 21)... Moved it to the different TV (so had to restart since it was unplugged). And it still doesn't give me wireless as an option. Just MoCa and Ethernet. With the wifi 5 plugged into it. Any more ideas? Was sure that would work!


What is the full version number from System Information on the Mini (or, if you're stuck in Guided Setup, press Info on the "select a country" screen and post the number from the bottom of the screen).


----------



## Beckr21 (Jan 4, 2022)

lhvetinari said:


> What is the full version number from System Information on the Mini (or, if you're stuck in Guided Setup, press Info on the "select a country" screen and post the number from the bottom of the screen).


 Thanks for trying to help. I am going to return it and try a new one because I plugged it into my computer like @JoeKustra suggested and ... Nothing happened. My computer didn't recognize the device. If I get the same results with the new one, I will check on the screen like you suggest. Thanks again to you both! This has been a frustrating experience.


----------



## Beckr21 (Jan 4, 2022)

lhvetinari said:


> What is the full version number from System Information on the Mini (or, if you're stuck in Guided Setup, press Info on the "select a country" screen and post the number from the bottom of the screen).


@JoeKustra
Well, no luck with the new one either. May be an issue with the mini? Though it operates just fine when connected via ethernet... I just don't have that possibility in the other room.

To answer the question, @lhvetinari, the software version is 21.11.1.v7-A93-6-A93

Any other tips? I was really hoping the Wi-Fi 5 device would be just what I needed to finally put this mini to use! Thanks again for your time to help a stranger on the internet.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Beckr21 said:


> @JoeKustra
> Well, no luck with the new one either. May be an issue with the mini? Though it operates just fine when connected via ethernet... I just don't have that possibility in the other room.
> 
> To answer the question, @lhvetinari, the software version is 21.11.1.v7-A93-6-A93
> ...


The WiFi adapter only works with Vox and Lux (A95) minis. You have a 2nd gen (A93) mini, as indicated by the version number.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Get one of these TP-Link AC750 Wireless Portable Nano Travel Router(TL-WR902AC) - Support Multiple Modes, WiFi Router/Hotspot/Bridge/Range Extender/Access Point/Client Modes, Dual Band WiFi, 1 USB 2.0 Port https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01N5RCZQH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_2W89HVGB36P6RYRNJPWZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beckr21 (Jan 4, 2022)

lhvetinari said:


> Get one of these TP-Link AC750 Wireless Portable Nano Travel Router(TL-WR902AC) - Support Multiple Modes, WiFi Router/Hotspot/Bridge/Range Extender/Access Point/Client Modes, Dual Band WiFi, 1 USB 2.0 Port https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01N5RCZQH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_2W89HVGB36P6RYRNJPWZ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll give that a try, thanks! Do I just set it up in the same way as I was trying with the Wi-Fi 5?

Weird that the mini on my account is listed as a lux. I even checked that! Appreciate the fast response.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Beckr21 said:


> I'll give that a try, thanks! Do I just set it up in the same way as I was trying with the Wi-Fi 5?
> 
> Weird that the mini on my account is listed as a lux. I even checked that! Appreciate the fast response.


Instructions come in the box, they're pretty good. You'll need a phone or computer to pair the adapter to your wifi, then you connect it to the TiVo and off you go.

Names are often wrong on the site. For confirmation, which picture does your TiVo look like - the left one or the right one?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beckr21 (Jan 4, 2022)

lhvetinari said:


> Instructions come in the box, they're pretty good. You'll need a phone or computer to pair the adapter to your wifi, then you connect it to the TiVo and off you go.
> 
> Names are often wrong on the site. For confirmation, which picture does your TiVo look like - the left one or the right one?
> 
> ...


The one on the left


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Beckr21 said:


> The one on the left


But with the "TiVo Mini" text centered on the face of the device, rather than left-justified as in the picture, correct?

A93 == centered
A92 == left-justified

Regardless, it's not a Mini VOX or LUX, so I hope that's not what you paid for.



lhvetinari said:


> Instructions come in the box, they're pretty good. You'll need a phone or computer to pair the adapter to your wifi, then you connect it to the TiVo and off you go.


To be clear, once the wireless bridge is setup, the Mini would be connected to it via Ethernet, and the Mini would be configured for an Ethernet connection. The Mini won't know that its connection is quickly bridged to wireless; it'll only care if the connection can't sustain the stream.


----------



## Beckr21 (Jan 4, 2022)

lhvetinari said:


> Instructions come in the box, they're pretty good. You'll need a phone or computer to pair the adapter to your wifi, then you connect it to the TiVo and off you go.
> 
> Names are often wrong on the site. For confirmation, which picture does your TiVo look like - the left one or the right one?
> 
> ...


Correct, centered. That's helpful, thanks!


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Beckr21 said:


> Correct, centered. That's helpful, thanks!


the WiFi 5 adapter won't work with your model. It only works with the mini Vox (the one on the right).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pfiagra said:


> the WiFi 5 adapter won't work with your model. It only works with the mini Vox (the one on the right).


Yeah, @lhvetinari perceptively pointed that out based on the software version running on the OP's Mini. The pics were just for physical/visual confirmation.


Beckr21 said:


> To answer the question, @lhvetinari, the software version is 21.11.1.v7-A93-6-A93





lhvetinari said:


> The WiFi adapter only works with Vox and Lux (A95) minis. You have a 2nd gen (A93) mini, as indicated by the version number.





lhvetinari said:


> Names are often wrong on the site. For confirmation, which picture does your TiVo look like - the left one or the right one?


_(And my "centered?" query was just for further confirmation.)_​


----------



## Jimi Millet (May 28, 2021)

lhvetinari said:


> Instructions come in the box, they're pretty good. You'll need a phone or computer to pair the adapter to your wifi, then you connect it to the TiVo and off you go.
> 
> Names are often wrong on the site. For confirmation, which picture does your TiVo look like - the left one or the right one?
> 
> ...


Wanted to ask a question since I’m having similar issues. As far as I can tell, the mini LUX will only run the TE level of the host DVR. So if your Roamio runs TE3, you have to run the mini downgraded to TE3 (and of course there is no Wi-Fi option for the mini with TE3). Are you saying that you forced an upgrade of your mini LUX back to TE4 and there is still no Wi-Fi selection anymore? That’s what I was about to try, knowing I’d need to upgrade my host DVR to TE4 as well. All so I could use Wi-Fi. Also, the only way I’ve found to upgrade the mini LUX back to TE4 is to hook it up via Ethernet to my router after I upgrade my host DVR to TE4 (since the mini must run the same TE as the host, the theory is that would force an upgrade by the mini). I’m frustrated with this whole thing as well (no wi-if with TE3), so was considering anything else I could do Ethernet/MOCA-wise to keep TE3. With the TPLINK router you mention above, are you saying I can use it as an extender to my wi-if system and then plug the mini into it via Ethernet? That would work (as a way for me to keep link my mini into the system via wi-fi)?


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Jimi Millet said:


> ...I’m frustrated with this whole thing as well (*no wi-if with TE3*), so was considering anything else I could do Ethernet/MOCA-wise to keep TE3. With the *TPLINK router* you mention above, are you saying I can use it as an extender to my wi-if system and then plug the mini into it via Ethernet? That would work (as a way for me to keep link my mini into the system via wi-fi)?


AFAICT, from my research, TiVo Units work best with (in descending order):
WIRED Ethernet
MoCA
Powerline Ethernet Adapter
WIRELESS Bridge**
NOTE: **WIRELESS is NOT EASY to set up - it's NOT 'Plug & Play', more like 'Plug & Pray'  [There's poor retail WiFi networking hardware and there's 'neighbors' WiFi signals to deal with...]

Former (now recently deceased) TCF Member @JoeKustra used to run Netgear Routers (over $100 each) in BRIDGE MODE and, IIRC, had a fairly robust WiFi setup. If you can't get MoCA or Powerline running, you could search for his posts in the TCF Archives.


----------

